# Alumapro mx12



## Bubba_luv (Apr 4, 2018)

Im looking for a recone kit for 4 12s mx


----------



## mthom50 (Feb 5, 2011)

Try giving the folks at Alumapro a call (number is on the website). They are still around spoke with them about two weeks ago


----------

